# The Most Spectacular Sunset



## gnagel (Sep 18, 2017)

During my last long road trip, I witnessed the most spectacular sunset that I have ever seen--and I have experienced a lot of them! A professional photographer from San Diego was set up right next to me--and he said it was the best sunset he has seen in several years. These photographs were captured at Scripps Pier in La Jolla, California.

The scene changed in color and contrast over a long period of time. It was quite overcast, so I was pleased that there was some color and I liked the cool, pastel look:






As the sunset continued to develop, there came a point where the lighting was like nothing I have ever experienced before. Color radiated from the sky and reflected off the beach all around us. The beach was crowded with people and everybody seemed to just stop in their tracks. A photograph really can't do it justice:





Then, the clouds started to break up. A more dramatic sky was then presented:





I kept shooting well after the sun fell below the horizon. I am always surprised at the amount of light and color that the sensor is able to capture. It was so dark during this exposure that I used the Info button and viewed my settings on the illuminated LCD of the D800:





I suspect that these photographs would look best on metal.

Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 18, 2017)

beautiful pics.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 18, 2017)

This is one of those " Right place, right time " sets that will surely take a prized place in your portfolio. Wonderful colors. Congrats!


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 18, 2017)

Welcome to California, Glenn.   These are very nice ... (PS- I might slightly dodge the white water under the pier for a spot of greater contrast and punch.)

(Here is one of my favorite sunsets in Santa Monica.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 18, 2017)

Dragster3 said:


> beautiful pics.


Thank you


Dean_Gretsch said:


> This is one of those " Right place, right time " sets that will surely take a prized place in your portfolio. Wonderful colors. Congrats!


Thanks Dean...yes, I was fortunate to witness it.


Gary A. said:


> Welcome to California, Glenn.   These are very nice ... (PS- I might slightly dodge the white water under the pier for a spot of greater contrast and punch.)
> 
> (Here is one of my favorite sunsets in Santa Monica.


Thanks Gary...great photograph in Santa Monica. I'm sure there are many impressive sunsets along the California coast.

Glenn


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 18, 2017)

gnagel said:


> Dragster3 said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful pics.
> ...


I love this place.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 18, 2017)

All great but that 3rd one is just killer!  Just gorgeous.  Congrats on the great timing and having the knowledge of your gear to take advantage of it!  Nominating that 3rd one for Photo of the Month.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2017)

Wow


----------



## fishing4sanity (Sep 18, 2017)

Wonderful job catching a magical moment, all great photos. I agree with SquarePeg, that third photo is simply over the top. If you don't mind sharing some of your knowledge with a rookie like me, what was your setup? CPL or graduated filter, etc.?


----------



## Peeb (Sep 19, 2017)

I fancy #2, but they are all wall-hangers.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 19, 2017)

Amazing set.
Well deserved nomination.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 19, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> All great but that 3rd one is just killer!  Just gorgeous.  Congrats on the great timing and having the knowledge of your gear to take advantage of it!  Nominating that 3rd one for Photo of the Month.


Thanks so much!


jcdeboever said:


> Wow


Thank you


fishing4sanity said:


> Wonderful job catching a magical moment, all great photos. I agree with SquarePeg, that third photo is simply over the top. If you don't mind sharing some of your knowledge with a rookie like me, what was your setup? CPL or graduated filter, etc.?


Thanks!

I used a neutral density filter for most of these. In the beginning, I used the 10 stop ND filter. As it got darker, I switched to a 5 stop ND filter. These ND filters allowed me to use long shutter speeds to smooth out the water and blur the cloud movement.


Peeb said:


> I fancy #2, but they are all wall-hangers.


Thanks for commenting.


zombiesniper said:


> Amazing set.
> Well deserved nomination.


Thank you very much...

Glenn


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 20, 2017)

I  keep being drawn to the optical illusion created by the shadows on the water under the pier. It looks just like stairs! I really have to concentrate to see what it _really_ is. Well deserving of the nomination.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 20, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I  keep being drawn to the optical illusion created by the shadows on the water under the pier. It looks just like stairs! I really have to concentrate to see what it _really_ is. Well deserving of the nomination.


Thank you...at first the shadows on the water under the pier really bothered me. Not only is the water darker, but it takes on a different color. This is also in part due to the water hitting the pier under there with the long exposure. In the end, rather than making a mess while trying to "fix it", I just let it stay the way it looked straight out of the camera.

Glenn


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 20, 2017)

I think the change in water makes a significant contribution to the success of the image.  It adds drama to an otherwise soothing, dreamy photo.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 20, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I think the change in water makes a significant contribution to the success of the image.  It adds drama to an otherwise soothing, dreamy photo.


Thanks Gary...it makes me feel a bit better about not being able to easily "fix" that.

Glenn


----------

